# I think IBS may have given me a bit of an eating disorder...



## GreenDay12 (Sep 22, 2007)

I would never share this with anyone but since your strangers, i say what the hell, why not. Sometimes when im out with friends or about to and we go out to dinner or ive just eaten, i get so worried that ill get sick that everything I just ate ill throw up. This doesnt happen when im just chillen at home or out with my fam, but since i live my life out of the house as much as my stomach permits me, i dont eat much and am throwing up more often. How can i stop?


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

First of all I'll admit that I don't really know what the right solution to this problem is. My problem is that if I don't eat my GERD will act up, but if I do eat my IBS acts up, so I'm kinda stuck. Usually when I go out with my friends we almost always eat, but luckily the day will be over before the food has time to have an affect on my IBS. So if they food does affect me in a negative way, at least I'll be home by the time it has the chance to. I can't exactly understand why, but having IBS has made me more self-conscious of my physical appearance. Since I've gotten IBS I always seem to be so much more worried about what I look like before I go out, and I remind myself that I can't eat too much of this and I can't eat that because then I'll get fat and be even more miserable







It's really weird. I eat VERY little while I'm at school.Nausea isn't a main symptom of IBS. Is your IBS always accompanied by vomiting? Are you saying that you're vomiting because you haven't been eating, or do you vomit when you eat as well?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you force yourself to be sick or are you sick because you get worried? I used to have an eating dissorder around the first 6 months of my diagnosis. It DOESN'T help. It made my IBS worse and of course I got quite weak and depressed. I'd say if you're making yourself sick, you have to force yourself to stop. Making yourself sick can damage your teeth, throat and your stomach. People have even died by making themselves sick to often. Avoid eating if possible, without starving yourself, while out and if you need to eat, eat plain bland foods that aren't going to upset you. Try a high fiber diet, this is easy to keep at home and while out. If you're sick because you get so worried, then maybe see a councellor and talk to them. They can talk to you in complete confidence so there's no worry of anyone else finding out.All I can say is not eating won't help at all, yes it's stressful having IBS and your mind goes through all these things that might help but giving yourself an eating disorder won't work it'll make you extremely ill and will ruin your life even more.


----------



## GreenDay12 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, I make myself sick, you know stick the fingers down the throat, that whole story. Im ashamed of myself that i do but honestly ive done it for years and i really cant stop, however, ive never really hard core tried tho i spose.THanx for the info tho


----------



## Quink (Jan 23, 2008)

Well if ur out eating with someone then dont eat something that u think will make u sick then u should be okay other wise dont think that IBS is the problum maybe theres other resons why ur throwing uphope the best!


----------

